# Moving Eastwrd!



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I live in CAli now and am leaving the crowed resorts and heading for bigger mountains in Montanan or Colorado. Witch is better and if you live in either what is the dopest out there. In Montanan i am looking at red lodge ski resort.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

hell yeah montanan


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Montanan is by far the best area for rididng. Not many people know about our proud 51st state but it has much to offer as far as snowboarding is concerned. Also, its not too far of a drive to Canada, Argentina, a time portal to the former USSR, Florida, and Never-Never Land which are all phenominal for riding pretty much year 'round. On the other hand, the property tax there is a bitch.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

so Montana is expensive thats why i was looking at living in Cody Wyoming and driving to red lodge to ride. It seems like only and hour drive but that was without snow on the ground. Not to worried about the drive mainly the mountain and the snow. Right now i drive 2 and half hours to south shore every time so it's not the distance. Just also wanted to maybe meet some riders out there since i'm moving by myself.
peace out for now ...................


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would make sure you find out what the drive time is from Cody. It's pretty remote up there and a lot of roads close in the winter. You would almost certainly have to drive through Yellowstone to get to any Montana areas, and that is an hour drive in itself. You would also need an annual parks pass or pay by the week. Good ice climbing around Cody, and the world class sport climbing in Ten Sleep Canyon is about 2 hours away. For riding though, I don't think it's terribly close. 

For Colorado, Front Range ski areas are going to be just as crowded as Cali resorts. To get away from the crowds you'll have to look at destination areas. Aspen, Crested Butte, Telluride, Steamboat are the spots. Wolf Creek would be really low key as it's not a destination area and is not close to any major population center. 

I really don't know about Montana property taxes, but I can't imagine them being worse than in California.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Cali just plan sux ... i want out. I just wanna ride and here it's hard with all the people. So is any one from the wyoming area and can say more about the roads.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CO mountains might be higher but I wouldn't necessarily say they're bigger or better. In fact I'd run as far away from CO as you can, it seriously is not what you have in mind unless you're living in like Durango, Wolf Creek, or one of the boonie resorts. Go to Montana or check out Wyoming.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hell why dont you go all the way east and head up here to NH and Maine. Then you'll stop whining about cali and finally appreciate how great it is compared to the shit we have to deal with here.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Wyoming is boring as fuck in my opinion.... It's like a colder version of Kansas. Southwest Colorado does have a lot to offer if you are tired of the total rat race. Pagosa Springs and Durango are actually pretty fun little towns. I've thought about moving back down there more than a few times. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

AASI Instructor ... I like your style man ... I have a different few of snowboardering and the country side and by your pictures you to see the one major benefit to eastern Wyoming ... BEAUTY ... that place is so awesome, its freeken yellow stone man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Wyoming is....like a colder version of Kansas.


ouch. haha. 

not exactly like kansas. wyoming has some killer BC (from what i've been told) and even some decent resorts. what's kansas got? besides tumbleweeds. haha! that place gives you vertigo just driving through it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> No Toto, we certainly are`nt in Kansas anymore.....:laugh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Nice to see you back on here!!!!!!....:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> ouch. haha.
> 
> not exactly like kansas. wyoming has some killer BC (from what i've been told) and even some decent resorts. what's kansas got? besides tumbleweeds. haha! that place gives you vertigo just driving through it!


Eh, Im spoiled lol. I grew up in Colorado and have been throgh and to Wyoming a good number of times. I would take CO over WY any day but thats just me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Wyoming is pretty kick ass. The Tetons with the resort and neighboring backcountry just goes off. There really isn't terrain like that in Colorado. Towogotee Pass is also a very worthy place. The Winds is a stellar range. The rockclimbing in the state is unreal too. The problem is there is long stretches of shit inbetween the cool spots. Wyoming can be very, very fun or very very crappy. Not really anything in between there. If I could live in Jackson I'd probably do it in a heart beat. The other problem with Wyoming is as the saying goes, "Wyoming, where the men are men and the sheep are nervous". Or as I heard a friend in Lander say "It's sure hard to find a girlfriend around here..." bring a chick or a lot of lotion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Eh, Im spoiled lol. I grew up in Colorado and have been throgh and to Wyoming a good number of times. I would take CO over WY any day but thats just me.


i never said anything about CO. WY was being compared to KS, which just isn't right! i would probably choose CO over WY too, just because i live for live music & i don't think WY has much to offer music wise. denver, on the other hand, has a siiick music scene!



killclimbz said:


> "Wyoming, where the men are men and the sheep are nervous".


that's just...wrong.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i never said anything about CO. WY was being compared to KS, which just isn't right! i would probably choose CO over WY too, just because i live for live music & i don't think WY has much to offer music wise. denver, on the other hand, has a siiick music scene.


I guess I was being a little harsh when I said that. Im just not a Wyoming fan. It was kind of unfair to compare it to Kansas though lol. That place sucks more than any place I have ever had to drive through.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> I guess I was being a little harsh when I said that. Im just not a Wyoming fan. It was kind of unfair to compare it to Kansas though lol. That place sucks more than any place I have ever had to drive through.


agreed. the only good thing to come outta KS are the quartz crystals...some of the best in the world!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

What do you guys think about liven in golden or lakewod CO?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Snow_omen said:


> What do you guys think about liven in golden or lakewod CO?


Golden/Lakewood is still a fair distance from any resort (besides Eldora). You're looking at 1.5 hrs+ for anything up I70. The traffic really is a bitch on weekends coming back from the mountains during the season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually from Golden it's maybe over an hour to Winterpark, probably just under an hour to Loveland. Add another 10-20 minutes for Keystone, Breck, Copper, etc. It all depends on how close you are to the highway living in Golden and your route. I70 or taking highway 6 up Clear Creek Canyon to 70. 

Lakewood can really vary. Add at least 5-10 minutes to the above times. 

You would have to deal with the I70 shit show on weekends regardless. Most days that can add an extra 30 minutes to your drive depending on where you are headed. Some days it can be a lot worse than that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

^^the tumbleweeds are cool tho.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

So is California really like a mecca for snow sports. Everybody makes everywhere else sound like shit. 
I've lived in California my whole life and have been riding Sierra at Tahoe and northstar for as long as i can remember, and take it from me the people here suck. So I was hoping someone had something good to say about the Midwest, but now i see why everybody moves here. I still think i might head to Colorado anyways, I'm used to long commutes and shitty traffic, I'm just tiered of gangs and wannabe gangs shooting everybody here. So is there anywere for someone who just wants to ride, and isn't rich, to just live in peace?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado is the snow sports mecca. California is a distant two on the list. Being the snow sports mecca it also comes with the crap too. Killer areas but also has it's problems. The skier visit number is a little misleading in Colorado. Out of the 11 or 12 million skier visits, probably 60-70% are at the Front Range areas. Breck, Winterpark, Vail, Keystone, Copper, etc. Which is what every other state uses their advertising to compete against. If you go to places like Steamboat, Crested Butte, Telluride, Monarch, Aspen, Wolf Creek, weekend crowds and such a way less. There is also more terrain to ride out here than in any other state. Most resorts average over 2000 acres, and the backcountry is limitless. The colder temps here keep powder around for days even weeks in the backcountry. You only get a few huge snowfalls a season, but snow comes often. Almost daily in the middle of the season piling on 4-8" a day or three for weeks at time. Drips and drabs that add up nicely. Every day stuff is refreshed. We also have dry periods but generally not for months like Cali. Two weeks is a long dry stretch.

The major drawbacks are the I70 shit show on weekends for Front Range areas, remote locations of the destination resorts, and the continental snow pack for backcountry riding makes avalanches a huge threat. You have to know what you are doing in the bc here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah after seeing you are from mt hood i looked at maybe Gresham OR., or Vancouver WA. Summer riding and a longer season sound really nice. Major draw back is my daughter will be in Powell Wyoming 17 hour drive away. Does  Washington recognizes prop. 215 for marijuana?


----------

